# A Meet Up!!



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Everyone
So many of us have echoed the idea of meeting up sometime this year. Maybe in the summer? How do you fancy it? It will be good to put a face to everyone and of course to have a good chin wag..
Of course a date will need to be organised and a meet up point. Somewhere central for everyone...
So shall we get the ball rolling...

I live in Essex and can travel most places as it is pretty central...

Lots of love astridxxx

p.s i know i won't be around for the next 2weeks, but it will give us an idea who would be interested..
If you do come up with a date and venue before i get back...count me in... Ta


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Astrid,

That sounds fab!  Lets book into a nice hotel for dinner and drinky-poos!!!

I live in Scotland but will travel down to see you all  -  you're worth it!!!

How about late summer once everyone's holidays are finished?  Say Aug/September time?

I'm pretty flexible.

looking forward to it already
Love gill xo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill
See you there Hen 
At the bar!! 

love astridxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Would love to meet up girls but a bit more difficult for me being in Ireland. Bit of a full calendar for me this year also- going to france at start of  July with mum and sisters, then hols with dh and sdaughter at end of July, sister getting married in aug and back to school in september.

Boo hoo, dont think i will make it


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Astrid,

We would be interested in a meetup. London based but flexible. I am disabled but not normally wheelchair based and it will depend on my mobility at the time.

Did you have one in Oxford last year?

Thank you!

Love from,


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi folks, yep, I'd be interested in putting faces to names too. Gill if you have to travel down from Scotland would you fly in to somewhere like Luton or drive down?

I'm in the Milton Keynes area - only issue for me is my employers have a rather irritating habit of organising "voluntary" events at weekends which are about as voluntary as conscription but all things being equal I should be fine for mid to late summer.

Hey Katherine, do you fancy showing off your sports car?!!!

.....and we don't have to worry about organising or paying for baby sitters


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi ladies

Would love to have a meet up with you all but don't know if its going to be possible - I am away in June for 2 weeks, then away at the end. I may be away in July also and away in August for definite and September is busy too - we decided to make the most of it this year as its the first treatment free year we have had in a long time! All that and working shifts makes it pretty crazy trying to arrange anything, how about if you all decide a date I will try and fit in around you?   That seems better! 

Love to all
Emcee x


----------



## ks123 (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm keen and can make some dates in June, the second weekend in July and most weekends in August. I'm in Cambridge so can get most places reasonably easily. And I'll definitely be in the sports car!


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
I'm in the Oxford area, so am pretty central. Does anyone have any ideas of where might be most convenient for everyone? I guess somewhere around the Midlands would be the best bet?

I start my new job in June, but should find out the first five weeks duty in the next couple of weeks, so will keep you posted. Also if we do decide a date in July I could request to have that day off.

Sarah xx


----------

